# South Padre Island Camping



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Howdy!

We're looking to stay at South Padre Island over Thanksgiving. I've heard the KOA is good...are there any other good locations to take a look at? Planning on being there a full week.

Would appreciate any insight anyone could provide.

Thanks!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a friend who goes twice a year and stays a couple of weeks at the Long Island Village at Port Isabel,Tx, Available sites on the water and driving distance to the beach, We havent been able to get off yet but plan on going with them next spring. I hope this helps


----------

